# Black Panther mount!!



## Woodsong (Sep 14, 2004)

I know some of y'all still don't believe in our GA black panthers, BUT....

I just got back from picking up my latest mount from Woody.  I knew he was the man to handle the taxidermy mount on the first confirmed GA black panther.  I enjoyed the drive up to the mountains and really could not be more pleased with the handiwork of the Woody's forum patriarch.  Without further delay, behold the first taxidermy mount of a GA black panther:




















Phil, this may make a good avatar for you!


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 14, 2004)

*worse than the dreaded, alledged Black Panther..........*

it's one of them Monty Python killer rabbits!!!


----------



## Hawg (Sep 14, 2004)

That thang looks mean!! The perfect mascot for LSU


----------



## Woody (Sep 14, 2004)

:speechles  :speechles  --- Scares me every time I see it.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 14, 2004)

I think that is a cougar


----------



## short stop (Sep 14, 2004)

i'd drop my gun and ------------RUN!Thats deadlier than the BLACK PANTHER or the dreaded COPPER HEADED RATTLER MOCCASIN!    Rumor has it if shot at  it   MR. STRIPEY dissapears-- only too attack the shooter in blinding speed  at the ankle first.leaving him legless; it then gets its young to finish him off .. I cant even think about it anymore      to         grusome . :speechles


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes the dreaded Bengal Rabbit.  No man has seen one alive and lived to tell about them!      
That cute little fluffy critter would be a better mascot for some of our AU fans than I.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 15, 2004)

Goodurn GLSU Haaaa.


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 15, 2004)

I got mine back too!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 15, 2004)

Like we need another mascot!  War Eagle!!!!!!!


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Mean lookin critter.. Beat Thumper wouldnt mess with him...


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 16, 2004)

*black panther*

That pic should be on a kerry poster! :speechles


----------



## nevamiss270 (Sep 16, 2004)

I got one of them bad boys on a trail cam pic - he was draggin a dead coyote!  Them some mean rabbits...


----------



## HT2 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Phil....*

What do you call that critter?????

A "RIGER"!!!!!!!!!   

Or a "TABBIT"!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2013)

Holy cow!


----------

